# iPhone : abonnement data obligatoire ?



## philippe_aix (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
je sors d'un magasin où la vendeuse nous a expliqué que pour l'iPhone 3GS il fallait obligatoirement prendre un forfait Internet car le téléphone se connectait 2 fois par jour, automatiquement.
Je suis persuadé que l'iPhone est utilisable sans forfait spécifique, mais je me pose (et vous pose) les questions suivantes :

- quelle est cette mystérieuse fonction obligeant à se connecter 2x/jrs ?
- un forfait classique est-il utilisable si on bloque l'utilisation d'Internet via le téléphone ? (n'utiliser qu'un accès Wifi lorsque spot Wifi accessible) ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses !

Philippe.


----------



## KaMouChe (2 Juillet 2009)

> - quelle est cette mystérieuse fonction obligeant à se connecter 2x/jrs ?



&#8226; Elle n'a de mystérieuse que la formation qu'à reçu la vendeuse à propos de l'iPhone. L'iPhone ne se connecte pas "automatiquement" 2 fois par jour.



> - un forfait classique est-il utilisable si on bloque l'utilisation d'Internet via le téléphone ? (n'utiliser qu'un accès Wifi lorsque spot Wifi accessible) ?



&#8226; L'expérience utilisateur risque d'en prendre un sacré coup, l'iPhone est un terminal destiné a être utilisé de pair avec un accès internet. Une majorité d'applications (même natives) nécessite un accès data : Maps, Bourse, Youtube, Météo, iTunes, AppStore pour les natives, et je ne te dresse pas la liste des app dispo sur l'appstore qui nécessite un accès pour tourner.

Si c'est pour utiliser l'iPhone sans forfait Data mais auprès des hotspots Wifi gratuits, autant prendre un iPod Touch.


----------



## philippe_aix (2 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ces éléments.

Mais ayant déjà un ipod Touch, je mesure l'utilisation que j'en fait (accès internet en Wifi). Dans le cas de l'iPhone, l'utiliser sans abonnement Data est effectivement limitant, mais cela permet d'avoir, en un seul appareil :


un téléphone (je ne parle pas de smartphone puisqu'on lui coupe l'accès Internet dans mon hypothèse),
un ipod Touch,
un GPS avec boussole (tous n'en sont pas pourvus),
un PDA (je pense aux fonctions d'agendas, visualisation de documents...).
 
Pour ma part je n'ai nul besoin en permancence de me connecter à la bourse, vérifier la météo, regarder youTube, etc... Pour ces besoins j'attends de rentrer à la maison.

Ma question est donc bien de savoir si des fonctions de l'iPhone sont bridées sans abonnement Data :
- quid envoi de SMS (je ne pense pas)
- utilisation du GPS (TomTom ou Navigon, avec carte intégrées : je en pense pas)
- téléphonie => est-il possible de téléphoner sans pb en ayant coupé l'accès au Net ?

De fait je suis dans le cas où j'ai un abonnement classique en partie payé par ma boîte, et je veux simplement payer le terminal (téléphone) sans changer de formule d'abonnement.

Phil.


----------



## daffyb (2 Juillet 2009)

la question étant plutot :
peut-on couper totalement les connexions data ? j'ai des doutes la dessus


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2009)

et puis ça pose une autre question : vous dîtes que l'iPhone 3GS sans forfait data, ça vous permet de faire boussole GPS. Mais le GPS doit bien se connecter à quelque part pour fonctionner, selon moi. Et attendre d'avoir un accès wifi ouvert pour pouvoir utiliser la boussole, ça limite l'utilité de la boussole.


----------



## shaku (2 Juillet 2009)

le GPS se connecte aux satellites de géolocalisation, et la boussole se connecte au nord magnétique. Mais si l'on veut des google maps, ont doit avoir une connection avec le web, mais pas si on a une appli comportant des cartes, Navigon ou autre.

L'iphone sans connexion web constante est déjà tout à fait intéressant, surtout quand on passe  toute la journée devant un ordi connecté, il reste beaucoup d'utilisations nomades comme pour moi remplacer mon Palm en fin de vie, mon ipod 2e g et mon gsm. Le web est un plus, cela va sans dire; mais pas indispensable à tous quand la wifi peut suffire.


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2009)

shaku a dit:


> le GPS se connecte aux satellites de géolocalisation, et la boussole se connecte au nord magnétique.


vous êtes sûr de ça ? je vais aller faire quelques recherches sur le net.


----------



## MiGaNuTs (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour a tous,


Je me pose exactement la même question.
En effet, je suis un "petit" utilisateur de téléphonie, j'ai a peine 35/40 minutes de communications par mois. ca me ferais bien mal de prendre un forfait iphone a 50 pour ca !

J'ai envie de prendre un iphone d'abord parce que l'objet est beau, et ensuite pour quelques apps sympa dessus, mais qui en majorité ne demandent pas de connection au net (mon macbook pro est a mon avis bien plus pratique pour aller sur le net ...)


Donc connecter mon iphone a appstore via ma borne wifi chez moi pour télécharger des app, et m'en servir comme d'un vulgaire téléphone qui fait aussi ipod touch le reste du temps suffirait largement a mon bohneur.

Seulement j'aimerais etre certain que ce maudit téléphone ne télécharge pas des tonnes de données dans mon dos que mon opérateur se fera un plaisir de me racketer en hors forfait ...


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2009)

honnêtement, autant prendre un itouch haut de gamme et un vieux nokia qui tiens une semaine sans charge avec un forfait bloqué.


----------



## MiGaNuTs (2 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> honnêtement, autant prendre un itouch haut de gamme et un vieux nokia qui tiens une semaine sans charge avec un forfait bloqué.



C'est une option que j'ai envisagé, avec laquelle j'ai longtemps hésité, et que je n'ai pas encore totalement écarté du reste.
Seulement ça prends 2x plus de place dans mes poches, et ça me coûte une poignée d'euros supplémentaire car SFR me fait un bon prix sur l'iPhone (enfin, que j'appelle le service résiliation, pas qd je vais voir l'option "changer de mobile" sur leur site ...)
149 le 3GS 16 Go contre 289  le touch 16 Go aussi ...


----------



## baryl78 (2 Juillet 2009)

naas a dit:


> honnêtement, autant prendre un itouch haut de gamme et un vieux nokia qui tiens une semaine sans charge avec un forfait bloqué.



+1

serieux je ne comprends vraiment pas l'interet d'essayer de detourner l'utilisation de l'iphone en ne prenant pas le forfait qui va avec....
c'est une merde si on le regarde comme un telephone... pas top niveau reception, enorme, autonomie de merde... alors que utilisé pour les emails, pages jaunes, google map/gps, verifier un truc sur wikipedia, etc c'est vraiment de la balle.... (surtout depuis qu'on peut tape des email en paysage)
J'ai aussi un MBP et c'est justement quand je ne peux pas l'avoir que je suis bien content d'avoir internet dans la poche, sinon c'est clair mon 6230 est un bien meilleur telephone


----------



## MiGaNuTs (2 Juillet 2009)

possible, mais on peut aussi regarder autrement
je vois pas l'intérêt de payer un forfait a 40 par mois pour téléphoner une demi heure et se connecter sur le net une fois tous les 36 du mois.


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2009)

J'avoue que je me suis posé les mêmes questions que MiGaNuTs, donc je comprends parfaitement ces interrogations. Il n'a d'ailleurs pas obtenu de réponse claire et nette et c'est bien dommage.

Perso, j'ai opté pour un Ipod Touch, et je garde mon smartphone pour téléphoner, les tarifs des forfaits imposés pour cet iPhone sont vraiment trop élevés...


----------



## itako (2 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai pas lu tout les postes mais je tiens tout de même à préciser que j'ai un pote qui dispose d'un iphone avec un forfait inadapté et il se retrouve tout le temps sans crédit par ce que l'iphone vient lui pomper du data alors qu'il n'a rien bidouillé de spécial.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'iphone est un téléphone "web" toutes ou presque ses fonctions peuvent ou doivent accéder à la toile.


----------



## MiGaNuTs (2 Juillet 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je n'ai pas lu tout les postes mais je tiens tout de même à préciser que j'ai un pote qui dispose d'un iphone avec un forfait inadapté et il se retrouve tout le temps sans crédit par ce que l'iphone vient lui pomper du data alors qu'il n'a rien bidouillé de spécial.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'iphone est un téléphone "web" toutes ou presque ses fonctions peuvent ou doivent accéder à la toile.



D'où l'intérêt de bloquer les accès data intempestifs quand on en pas ou peu l'usage.


Pour ma part l'utilisation principale que je fait de mon actuel Nokia c'est réveil et horloge, avec parfois un coup de fil.
Je ne suis pas un accroc du téléphone,j'ai juste envie d'avoir un iPhone "parce que"


----------



## daffyb (2 Juillet 2009)

MiGaNuTs a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt de bloquer les accès data intempestifs quand on en pas ou peu l'usage.
> 
> 
> Pour ma part l'utilisation principale que je fait de mon actuel Nokia c'est réveil et horloge, avec parfois un coup de fil.
> Je ne suis pas un accroc du téléphone,j'ai juste envie d'avoir un iPhone "parce que"



Je me répète, mais comme personne n'a infirmé ou confirmé mes dires, mais à ma connaissance, mis à part à l'étranger, on ne peut pas couper le mode data de l'iPhone


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> Je me répète, mais comme personne n'a infirmé ou confirmé mes dires, mais à ma connaissance, mis à part à l'étranger, on ne peut pas couper le mode data de l'iPhone



En effet, on ne peut pas sur un iPhone non jailbreaké...


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2009)

MiGaNuTs a dit:


> j'ai juste envie d'avoir un iPhone "parce que"


Prends le forfait qui va te permettre de l'exploiter alors


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2009)

MiGaNuTs a dit:


> Seulement j'aimerais etre certain que ce maudit téléphone ne télécharge pas des tonnes de données dans mon dos que mon opérateur se fera un plaisir de me racketer en hors forfait ...


mais si vous ne téléchargez pas d'applications qui font appel au réseau, ou que vous ne les ouvrez que quand vous êtes sur le Wifi, l'iPhone va rien télécharger.

Moi, les premiers mois, j'utilisais péniblement 20 à 30 MB de mon forfait mensuel. Je relevais des mails, j'allais surfer un peu et c'est tout. Si vous ne faîtes pas tout ça, si vous désactivez la mise à jour automatique de votre iCal, si vous enlevez le push de Mail et de toutes les applications qui peuvent se synchroniser avec cette option, l'iphone ne fera rien.


----------



## Esart (3 Juillet 2009)

@ Philippe_Aix

Ne viens pas te plaindre lorsque tu auras reçu une facture de 800/900 &#8364; comme certains ici.

L'iPhone est conçu pour pouvoir se connecter au net très fréquemment. Un forfait inadapté débouchera inévitablement, un jour, sur une facture démentielle.

Maintenant, c'est toi qui voit mais ne viens pas de plaindre dans quelques mois.


----------



## Garibaldi (3 Juillet 2009)

Je comprends ton point de vue: utiliser un iphone comme un Ipod et un telephone simple integré.(en gros).

Cela me semble theoriquement possible.
Cependant, en pratique, et par experience, je doute fort que cela soit facilement/confortablement faisable.(il suffit d'une seule erreur pour que tout le gain esperé tombe a l'eau-un seul hors forfait data-,tout en se privant de tout le confort que le telephone peut offrir).

Au final,personnellement, le rapport risque-contrainte/gain ne me parait vraiment pas judicieux.


----------



## philippe_aix (3 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
merci de vos échanges.

La question se pose effectivement, comme le souligne Garibaldi, en terme de rapport risque/contrainte.

Pour ma part je ne vivrais pas comme une contrainte le fait de me passer de connexion internet dans la journée. Je suis très bien équipé pour cela à la maison comme déjà évoqué.
Par contre je cherche à savoir si il est possible de stopper _facilement_ (sur 1 paramètre) et _efficacement_ (concerne toutes les applis) la connexion au Net. Le tout sur un téléphone non jailbreaké.

Le contexte étant bien de disposer des fonctions de l'iPhone (ipod, gps, boussole, vidéo, fichiers, applications, jeux...) sans changer mon forfait actuel qui est professionnel.

Philippe.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2009)

philippe_aix a dit:


> Par contre je cherche à savoir si il est possible de stopper _facilement_ (sur 1 paramètre) et _efficacement_ (concerne toutes les applis) la connexion au Net. Le tout sur un téléphone non jailbreaké.



On t'a déjà répondu que ça n'était pas possible facilement. Pas besoin d'ergoter là-dessus sur des pages et des pages.

Ou alors tu jailbreakes ton iPhone et tu en fais ce que tu veux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

philippe_aix a dit:


> Le contexte étant bien de disposer des fonctions de l'iPhone (ipod, gps, boussole, vidéo, fichiers, applications, jeux...) sans changer mon forfait actuel qui est professionnel.



Il doit y avoir moyen de discuter avec son opérateur pour convertir son abonnement non?


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

philippe_aix a dit:


> Le contexte étant bien de disposer des fonctions de l'iPhone (ipod, gps, boussole, vidéo, fichiers, applications, jeux...) sans changer mon forfait actuel qui est professionnel.


pour ma part, je répète que si vous faîtes attention à ce que vous lancez comme application - c'est à dire si vous savez que l'application XY va se connecter au net parce que c'est une application qui sert à lire des flux RSS, ou le jeu YZ va se connecter au net parce qu'il met à jour les résultats de chaque joueur sur une base de données centralisées - vous n'allez pas vous connecter au net.

Si, sur une journée, vous envoyez trois SMS, que vous faîtes deux téléphones et que vous écouter de la musique ou regardez une video téléchargée depuis votre réseau de la maison, vous savez que vous n'aurez pas de connexion. C'est aussi simple que ça.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour le stress


----------



## Garibaldi (4 Juillet 2009)

philippe_aix a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le contexte étant bien de disposer des fonctions de l'iPhone (ipod, gps, boussole, vidéo, fichiers, applications, jeux...) sans changer mon forfait actuel qui est professionnel.
> 
> Philippe.



gps, boussole demande une connexion internet(je ne vois pas comment il en serait autrement).

Je suis d'accord avec twinworld sur le fait que, avec une tres bonne attention, controler l'acces internet du telephone.
(Note: surveiller le telephone ET les personnes qui s'en approchent^^)


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

Garibaldi a dit:


> gps, boussole demande une connexion internet(je ne vois pas comment il en serait autrement).


ben certains disent que le GPS se connecte directement aux satellites(1), et la boussole se connecte au nord magnétique(2).




(1) quant à savoir où passe la facture de connexion, ça c'est pas dit. Je vais encore vérifier ce qu'il en est en faisant une recherche sur internet. Car pour moi, spontanément, j'aurais plutôt dit que le GPS de l'iPhone fonctionne par l'intermédiaire des antennes relais.. mais bon, pour le moment, j'en sais rien. 

(2) là aussi, je suis pas vraiment sûr que ce soit aussi simple. Et même si pour le repérage du nord c'était aussi simple, ensuite, reste à savoir ce qu'on fait de ce point de repère. Si c'est pas, au minimum, pour se diriger avec Google Maps, je vois pas à quoi pourrait servir de savoir où est le nord.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2009)

L'iphone à été conçu comme un téléphone + safari + ipod (rappelez vous la keynote le 3 en 1 )
Vouloir l'utiliser pour seulement deux choses me semblent quelque peu abscons.


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

bah c'est un peu comme vouloir acheter un Hummer et vouloir aussi qu'il ne consomme que 2 litres aux 100 et pouvoir le parquer partout en ville.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2009)

Ah bon, expliqué comme ça je comprends mieux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> (1) quant à savoir où passe la facture de connexion, ça c'est pas dit. Je vais encore vérifier ce qu'il en est en faisant une recherche sur internet. Car pour moi, spontanément, j'aurais plutôt dit que le GPS de l'iPhone fonctionne par l'intermédiaire des antennes relais.. mais bon, pour le moment, j'en sais rien.



C'est bien une connexion directe aux satellites, comme avec n'importe quel GPS. Du moins avec une application gps autonome, Plan utilise en plus le net pour télécharger les cartes de google. 



twinworld a dit:


> (2) là aussi, je suis pas vraiment sûr que ce soit aussi simple. Et même si pour le repérage du nord c'était aussi simple, ensuite, reste à savoir ce qu'on fait de ce point de repère. Si c'est pas, au minimum, pour se diriger avec Google Maps, je vois pas à quoi pourrait servir de savoir où est le nord.



A mon avis la boussole est autonome, d'ailleurs je ne vois pas comment elle pourrait fonctionner autrement.  Il y a plein d'applications qui vont sortir comme celle de réalité augmentée, etc.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ben certains disent que le GPS se connecte directement aux satellites(1), et la boussole se connecte au nord magnétique(2).



Si tu utilises une solution comme Navigon (et d'autres solutions de ce type vont suivre), le GPS fonctionne d'une manière autonome, puisqu'il se connecte directement sur les satellites, et utilise les cartes déjà présentes sur l'iPhone puisque préalablement achetées et installées avec la solution de Navigon.

Par contre, en l'absence de telles solutions, le GPS ne fonctionne plus d'une manière autonome, et a besoin de solliciter des transferts data via l'opérateur (et là attention à la facture).


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> A mon avis la boussole est autonome, d'ailleurs je ne vois pas comment elle pourrait fonctionner autrement.  Il y a plein d'applications qui vont sortir comme celle de réalité augmentée, etc.


le truc, c'est que pour trouver le nord, il faut un aimant. Et un aimant dans un téléphone aussi petit que l'iPhone, je me demande comment il fait pour pas tout foutre en l'air. C'est pour ça que je me disais que c'était du repérage par rapport aux antennes, qui, elles, sont localisées. Je pensais que l'iPhone avait une application qui lui permettait de gérer précisément ces données. 




gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est bien une connexion directe aux satellites, comme avec n'importe quel GPS. Du moins avec une application gps autonome, Plan utilise en plus le net pour télécharger les cartes de google.





divoli a dit:


> Si tu utilises une solution comme Navigon (et d'autres solutions de ce type vont suivre), le GPS fonctionne d'une manière autonome, puisqu'il se connecte directement sur les satellites, et utilise les cartes déjà présentes sur l'iPhone puisque préalablement achetées et installées avec la solution de Navigon.


Ce qui me fait douter, là encore, c'est pas la possibilité de se connecter aux satellites. Je sais que les autres navigateurs le font. C'est juste que pour se connecter, j'imaginais qu'il fallait pas mal de puissance. Là encore, embarquer une antenne satellitaire, une antenne wifi, une antenne pour le réseau téléphone et 3G, ça fait pas mal. J'ai entendu dire que si l'iPhone n'est pas connecté à une source d'énergie (l'allume cigare dans la bagnole) il se décharge super vite. Mais je pensais que c'était surtout dû à la gestion du flot d'informations. En plus les téléphones satellitaires, ça existe, mais ça coûte super cher.

Donc voilà, mes doutes viennent surtout des contraintes techniques et des coûts de fabrication.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> le truc, c'est que pour trouver le nord, il faut un aimant. Et un aimant dans un téléphone aussi petit que l'iPhone, je me demande comment il fait pour pas tout foutre en l'air. C'est pour ça que je me disais que c'était du repérage par rapport aux antennes, qui, elles, sont localisées. Je pensais que l'iPhone avait une application qui lui permettait de gérer précisément ces données.
> 
> Ce qui me fait douter, là encore, c'est pas la possibilité de se connecter aux satellites. Je sais que les autres navigateurs le font. C'est juste que pour se connecter, j'imaginais qu'il fallait pas mal de puissance. Là encore, embarquer une antenne satellitaire, une antenne wifi, une antenne pour le réseau téléphone et 3G, ça fait pas mal. J'ai entendu dire que si l'iPhone n'est pas connecté à une source d'énergie (l'allume cigare dans la bagnole) il se décharge super vite. Mais je pensais que c'était surtout dû à la gestion du flot d'informations. En plus les téléphones satellitaires, ça existe, mais ça coûte super cher.
> 
> Donc voilà, mes doutes viennent surtout des contraintes techniques et des coûts de fabrication.



Tu mélanges tout. 

L'Phone n'a ni une antenne satellitaire ni n'est comparable à des téléphones satellitaires, puisqu'il n'émet rien. L'iPhone est équipé d'une puce GPS qui, en association avec une application autonome, reçoit les signaux des satellites et est capable de calculer des positions sur les cartes installées sur le téléphone. La boussole sert à donner une orientation sur la carte.

C'est marrant que vous avez l'air des découvrir des technologies qui existent depuis belle lurette sur un certain nombre de téléphones portables, avec des solutions dont bon nombre d'éditeurs proposent des déclinaisons pour mobiles depuis fort longtemps (chez TomTom, Garmin, Route66, etc...).
Apple n'innove en rien; elle ne fait que rattraper  son retard par rapport à son propre téléphone qui n'a que deux ans d'existence.

Et oui, utiliser la fonction GPS, ça bouffe rapidement la batterie, le processeur étant vivement sollicité, que ce soit sur l'iPhone ou sur d'autres téléphones portables...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Pour la boussole, un aimant, OK, mais il doit y avoir des circuits électroniques qui font la même chose non? Je le répète je ne vois comment on pourrait donner une direction uniquement avec des données venant du net et du gps sinon ça se ferait déjà sur l'iPhone 3GS.

Pour le GPS, c'est bien autonome* et ça ne consomme presque rien au niveau de la batterie, j'ai déjà déjà utilisé navigon pendant 45 minutes sur la batterie et elle était à peine entamée à la fin du trajet. Sinon pour des longs trajets, effectivement c'est mieux l'allume-cigare.


*Pourquoi vendre une carte d'europe avec Navigon alors? Dans les pays étrangers, en général l'accès data est coupé par défaut. De plus un forumeur a fait des essais sans carte sim et le gps fonctionne. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Et oui, utiliser la fonction GPS, ça bouffe rapidement la batterie, le processeur étant vivement sollicitée, que ce soit sur l'iPhone ou sur d'autres téléphones portables...



Faut arrêter avec cette légende, c'est faux, le GPS est sûrement la puce qui consomme le moins dans l'iphone (voir plus haut).


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est marrant que vous avez l'air des découvrir des technologies qui existent depuis belle lurette sur un certain nombre de téléphones portables,


ben c'est parce que j'ai jamais eu de téléphone qui fait GPS et que même sur l'iPhone, j'ai pas encore installé le Navigon, puisque ça sert à rien dans le bus et dans le métro. J'ai déjà essayé de proposer mon aide au chauffeur, mais il a l'air de s'en foutre. 

Merci pour la remise à niveau 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> sinon ça se ferait déjà sur l'iPhone 3GS


y a quantité de trucs qui auraient déjà pu être faites sur le 3G ou même sur l'OS 2 et qui n'y étaient pas 



gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour le GPS, c'est bien autonome* et ça ne consomme presque rien au niveau de la batterie, j'ai déjà déjà utilisé navigon pendant 45 minutes sur la batterie et elle était à peine entamée à la fin du trajet. Sinon pour des longs trajets, effectivement c'est mieux l'allume-cigare.


ok, je veux bien te croire. Il se trouve que hier je discutais de ça avec un ami qui me disait qu'il avait lu un test où il était dit que le GPS bouffe des tonnes de ressources. Il va falloir que je teste moi-même


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> le truc, c'est que pour trouver le nord, il faut un aimant. Et un aimant dans un téléphone aussi petit que l'iPhone, je me demande comment il fait pour pas tout foutre en l'air. C'est pour ça que je me disais que c'était du repérage par rapport aux antennes, qui, elles, sont localisées. Je pensais que l'iPhone avait une application qui lui permettait de gérer précisément ces données.
> ...


Pour des details sur la boussole, qui est en un CI avec comme référence AK8973, tu peux lire ceci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ok, je veux bien te croire. Il se trouve que hier je discutais de ça avec un ami qui me disait qu'il avait lu un test où il était dit que le GPS bouffe des tonnes de ressources. Il va falloir que je teste moi-même




Je ne suis pas le seul à le dire : 



> Fonctionne très bien en mode piéton et après une heure d'utilisation il ne pompe "que" 20% de la batterie.



Commentaire de zebig.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour la boussole, un aimant, OK, mais il doit y avoir des circuits électroniques qui font la même chose non? Je le répète je ne vois comment on pourrait donner une direction uniquement avec des données venant du net et du gps sinon ça se ferait déjà sur l'iPhone 3GS.



Bah oui.  De plus ce genre de boussole existe même sur des montres (cf. les Pro Trek de chez Casio).



gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour le GPS, c'est bien autonome* et ça ne consomme presque rien au niveau de la batterie, j'ai déjà déjà utilisé navigon pendant 45 minutes sur la batterie et elle était à peine entamée à la fin du trajet. Sinon pour des longs trajets, effectivement c'est mieux l'allume-cigare.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Faut arrêter avec cette légende, c'est faux, le GPS est sûrement la puce qui consomme le moins dans l'iphone (voir plus haut).



Taratata.

Si tu utilises le GPS sur une longue distance, la batterie va sévèrement morflé. C'est notoirement connu sur tous les téléphones portables équipés d'une puce GPS, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'iPhone échapperait à la règle. Sur une longue distance, il faut utiliser l'allume cigare.



gloup gloup a dit:


> *Pourquoi vendre une carte d'europe avec Navigon alors? Dans les pays étrangers, en général l'accès data est coupé par défaut. De plus un forumeur a fait des essais sans carte sim et le gps fonctionne.



Justement pour éviter les transferts data. Le guidage satellitaire est gratuit, où que tu te trouves. 
Tu payes simplement l'application (pour peu qu'elle soit payante), les cartes et leurs mises-à-jour. Cela revient infiniment moins cher.


 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le seul à le dire :



On trouve aussi des témoignages inverses (il faudrait encore que je les recherche :sleep...

Edit: De plus, en mode piéton, c'est différent, tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir l'écran constamment allumé. 

Mais bon, je veux bien reconnaitre que ce qui va en bonne partie bouffer la batterie avec la fonction GPS en voiture, c'est que le téléphone ne se met jamais en économie d'énergie, avec un écran qui reste allumé.


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

j'hésite à acheter pour descendre demain au Salève et me faire ma propre idée sur l'autonomie.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2009)

Bah ce n'est pas par là-bas que tu vas te perdre, hein, avec ou non un GPS.


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

ouais, mais c'est pour chasser le dahu, ça repère pas les dahus ? 

je viens de lire ce commentaire sur l'AppStore, qui m'a un peu réfroidi


> par Achille_talon - version 1.0.0 - 23 juin 2009
> Testé en ville de Genève et en campagne... Le signal GPS est très capricieux (OK, la puce GPS du 3G et 3Gs n'est pas la plus performante mais avec Maps je n'ai AUCUN souci). Perte de signal trop fréquent et difficile de reprendre ce foutu signal. Je trouve que la carto n'est pas super fluide et le guidage vocal parfois en décalage avec l'écran. Le recalcul des itinéraires est aléatoire et vraiment pas rapide... pour avoir testé Garmin et TomTom ou encore Nokia Maps il y a beaucoup à faire pour améliorer, surtout au prix de CHF 105.-- on est en droit d'attendre un produit performant.
> 
> Idéal pour une navigation sans arbre et sans trop de route... mais en ville avec des carrefours, des bâtiments, ... c'est vraiment galère.
> ...


----------

